# So stupid but still so funny :)



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't know where to place it, so I thought "Site information" would be a good place. Feel as attacked by cats: cat.canonrumors.com.meowbify.com
Come on guys, smile a little.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2012)

Lolz. ;D


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 10, 2012)

?


----------



## Jotho (Aug 10, 2012)

Slow day? ;D


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 10, 2012)

Jotho said:


> Slow day? ;D



Come on 
Refreshing the page gives you another random view. It's Friday


----------



## kukhuvud (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for this! It made my Monday a bit better


----------



## Ryan_W (Sep 17, 2012)

Somehow, the pic for the 6D specs seems more accurate this way.

(mine was a cat spinning a pillow over and over)


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 18, 2012)

;D Thank you, this is really fun!


----------

